# quelle capacité pour iPad?



## JM66 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Premier iPad. 
Impossible de connaître les besoins en espace. 
Que préconisez-vous? Combien d'années avant d'être à l'étroit avec son iPad?
C'est pour ma fille de 16 ans. En fait pour pouvoir récupérer mon MBP
Pas mal de photos, et amatrice de films 
Elle a un téléphone Samsung et publie ses photos sur Tumblr.  
Ce sera un mini retina A7 . Merci pour vos avis éclairés!


----------



## chinoisurfer (18 Décembre 2013)

Je me suis posé la même question hier quand j'ai acquis mon ipad air.

Alors si tu as pour but de garder cette ipad longtemps et de ne pas le renouveler régulièrement, opte je pense pour un 32 go. 

Avec cela elle aura l'espace nécessaire pour stoker ces photos mais aussi mettre pas mal d'appuis


----------



## JM66 (19 Décembre 2013)

Ben vu ce qu'elle bouffe comme films j'ai opté pour le 64Gb*


----------



## chinoisurfer (19 Décembre 2013)

Te vla tranquil


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Décembre 2013)

Bonne pioche. Bon choix! Tu risques d'en vouloir un bientôt ce disant.


----------



## chafpa (20 Décembre 2013)

Moi, la différence de prix entre le 16 Go et le 64 me rend mlade quand on regarde la concurrence la plus sérieuse.


----------



## JM66 (20 Décembre 2013)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Bonne pioche. Bon choix! Tu risques d'en vouloir un bientôt ce disant.



Non moi ça suffit, Mac Pro au boulot, MBP boulot-maison, je crois que je me suis assez gâté comme ça même si c'est pour bosser



chafpa a dit:


> Moi, la différence de prix entre le 16 Go et le 64 me rend mlade quand on regarde la concurrence la plus sérieuse.



C'est clair que j'ai déboursé en faisant la gueule Maintenant j'ai payé pour être tranquille: plus de capacité = plus de temps où ma fille me laisse mon MBP. Espérons que j'aie bien fait mes calculs!


----------



## chinoisurfer (21 Décembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Moi, la différence de prix entre le 16 Go et le 64 me rend mlade quand on regarde la concurrence la plus sérieuse.



Chez samsoug c'est sensiblement les mêmes prix pour le doublement de la mémoire. Donc il faut arrêter de croire que ce n'est que exclusif a Apple.
Après cette, le doublement de la mémoire a 90 euros, sa fait toujours chier...


----------



## doupold (21 Décembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> Moi, la différence de prix entre le 16 Go et le 64 me rend mlade quand on regarde la concurrence la plus sérieuse.



Tu as le choix entre des aigreurs d'estomac UNE FOIS, au moment de l'achat, et des aigreurs d'estomac TOUT LE TEMPS que dure l'utilisation du iPad, parce que la mémoire est insuffisante pour répondre à tes besoins. Pour moi, le choix a été fait. Sans regret aucun.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2013)

128 Go sinon rien...


----------



## BlueVelvet (22 Décembre 2013)

... Moumou92 est un peu catégorique ;-) mais je plussoie. Tant qu'à casser sa crousille, autant y aller pour que ça dure, non?

En changeant mon iPad mini du 1 au retina, je suis passé de 64 Go à 128. En quelques mois le 64 Go était presque plein, des photos, quelques vidéos, des PDF assez lourds, et les apps qui deviennent gourmandes...


----------



## chinoisurfer (23 Décembre 2013)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> ... Moumou92 est un peu catégorique ;-) mais je plussoie. Tant qu'à casser sa crousille, autant y aller pour que ça dure, non?
> 
> En changeant mon iPad mini du 1 au retina, je suis passé de 64 Go à 128. En quelques mois le 64 Go était presque plein, des photos, quelques vidéos, des PDF assez lourds, et les apps qui deviennent gourmandes...




C'est comme pour tout, rien en sert de consommer si on en a pas le besoin 

Quelqu'un qui fait que du net, facebook and co avec son ipad n'aura aucun interêtert a prendre un 128, 64 ou encore 32 GO


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Décembre 2013)

chinoisurfer a dit:


> C'est comme pour tout, rien en sert de consommer si on en a pas le besoin
> 
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un qui fait que du net, facebook and co avec son ipad n'aura aucun interêtert a prendre un 128, 64 ou encore 32 GO




Cette personne n'aura surtout pas besoin d'un ipad mais simplement d'une borne d'accès basique...


----------



## chinoisurfer (23 Décembre 2013)

Cette personne a peut être envie d'avoir son propre objet et ne veut pas du android. 
De plus quand elle part en vacance ou autre, ben hop elle y va avec son ipad au lieu de se trimbaler avec son macbook


----------



## cillab (24 Décembre 2013)

JM66 a dit:


> Ben vu ce qu'elle bouffe comme films j'ai opté pour le 64Gb*



 idem pour le 64  sur ipad air


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

64 c'est encore juste... J'ai le 128, si il y avait un 256, ça ne serait pas du luxe...


----------



## cillab (29 Décembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 64 c'est encore juste... J'ai le 128, si il y avait un 256, ça ne serait pas du luxe...[/QUOTE
> 
> bientot un ssd MICRO 2TO voila ce q'il te faut


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2013)

Faut savoir faire un peu de ménage aussi.
J'ai commandé un 32Go et j'avais un 32Go avant, j'ai atteint la limite une fois, et j'ai fait du ménage (pas inutile) et depuis c'est beaucoup mieux. Ca ne sert à rien de garder des trucs qu'on utilisera plus.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Je m'en sert on the Go pour vider mes cartes mémoires sur le terrain, montrer mes images a les clients au fur à mesures... Avant de rentrer et de travailler sur les images au bureau... Il faut savoir que sur un seul mariage, je peut faire plus de 60 Go de raw...

Du coup même 128 Go faut trier souvent, sans compter que j'y met mon book, ainsi que mal de chose pour le boulot...


----------



## fousfous (29 Décembre 2013)

Ah oui, c'est sur que dans ce cas il faut beaucoup de places.


----------



## cillab (29 Décembre 2013)

penser à vider vos GRENIERS et vos boites mails


----------



## JM66 (30 Décembre 2013)

je considère cet appareil comme un terminal et pas comme une station, donc y avoir le max de mémoire possible *qui plus est onéreuse *n'est pas un bon calcule en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2013)

JM66 a dit:


> je considère cet appareil comme un terminal et pas comme une station, donc y avoir le max de mémoire possible *qui plus est onéreuse *n'est pas un bon calcule en ce qui me concerne




Ok. Pour mois c'est une vrai station autonome qui remplace mon ancien MacBook, et qui prend le relais de mon iMac sur le terrain...


----------



## cillab (30 Décembre 2013)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 128 Go sinon rien...



bonjour
que nénnie 256GOsinon rien et faire du vide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2013)

Si le 256Go existait, j'aurai dit 256 sinon rien... Mais malheureusement, Apple n'a pas exaucé mes vux...


----------



## fousfous (31 Décembre 2013)

Faut dire que c'est pas facile à faire aussi.


----------

